# Redundante Pumpen



## charlie (21 Juni 2006)

Wie ihr vl schon mitbekommen habt, bin ich relativ neu in der SPS-Programmierung. Bin frisch von der Schule und lerne mich hier gerade ein. In meinem Projekt kommen 2 Pumpen vor, die redundant geschalten sind. Fällt also Pumpe 1 aus, startet Pumpe 2. Dabei habe ich pro Pumpe jeweils einen Ausgang und 2 Eingänge:
-A0.0 bzw A0.1: EIN-Signal (Die Pumpen können nur reines EIN/AUS)
-E0.0 bzw. E0.2: Rückmeldung EIN der Pumpe
-E0.1 bzw. E0.3: Störungsmeldung (1=OK)

Ich habe jetzt folgenden Ansatz:
Pumpe 1 läuft wenn:
Not aus 0
UND
Pumpe 2 keine EIN-Meldung sendet
ODER 
Pumpe 2 Störung meldet
UND
Pumpe 1 keine Störung meldet

Pumpe 2 läuft, wenn:
Not aus 0
UND
Pumpe 1 keine EIN-Meldung sendet
ODER 
Pumpe 1 Störung meldet
UND 
Pumpe 2 keine Störung meldet


Nun, ist das OK so, oder hab ich einen denkfehler? dummerweise kann ich es nicht testen. wie handhabt ihr das, oder gibts für redundanz was vorgefertigtes?


----------



## Atlantik (21 Juni 2006)

U   NotAus frei
U   Pumpe1 ok
U(
ON Pumpe2
O   ProblemMitPumpe2
)
=   Pumpe1

U   NotAus frei
U   Pumpe2 ok
U(
ON Pumpe1
O   ProblemMitPumpe1
)
=   Pumpe2

U   Pumpe1
SE T
ca. 500ms
UN Rückmeldung Pumpe1
=   ProblemMitPumpe1

U   Pumpe2
SE T
ca. 500ms
UN Rückmeldung Pumpe2
=   ProblemMitPumpe2


UN Pumpe1 ok
UN Pumpe2 ok
O   ProblemMitPumpe1
O   ProblemMitPumpe2
=   HalloWirHabenEinProblem

Habs einfach mal so hingeschrieben, geht sicher auch noch anders...
Vllt. solltest Du noch Taster zum manuellen Hin- und Herschalten hinzufügen...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## charlie (21 Juni 2006)

Im Prinzip hatte ich es genauso, nur ohne die Zeiten...jetzt sind sie drin..danke schön, oder gibts noch andere vorschläge?


----------



## afk (21 Juni 2006)

Gehen da nach dem Einschalten nicht erst mal beide Pumpen an, da beide melden, daß sie aus sind, danach dann wieder beide aus, da beide melden, sie sind an, usw. ?

Mag sein, das die beiden Pumpen unterschiedliches Anlaufverhalten haben, und sich dadurch das Problem nach kurzer Zeit selbst behebt, aber schön gelöst wäre das dann nicht, eine Pumpe sollte besser Vorrang haben.


Gruß Axel


----------



## charlie (21 Juni 2006)

Und wie realisiere ich das? da fehlt mir jetzt der denkanstoß...


----------



## Markus (21 Juni 2006)

Ist den den schlimm wenn kurze Zeit beide Pumpen stehen, oder ist es möglich das beide gleichzeitig laufen?

dann würde ich die Pumpe immer abwechselnd laufen lassen, zb. jede stunde umschalten. mein bauchgefühl sagt mir einfach das es weder gut ist eine pumpe solange ungenutz als reserve einrosten zu lassen, noch die andere ununterbrochen im grenzbereich zu fahren...

auch werden so vieleicht defekte wie zb lagerschäden, verschmutzungen und schwergang vorzeitig erkannt weil man ständig den vergleich hat...

wenn beide pumpen ok sind dann laufen sie abwechselnd, und wenn eine defekt ist eben nur die andere...


----------



## afk (21 Juni 2006)

Ich meinte den Anlauf-Moment, z.B. beim Einschalten der Maschine, da sollte auf jeden Fall erst eine Pumpe eingeschaltet werden, und erst wenn die nach Zeit nicht anläuft, dann die andere Pumpe. Nach der Logik oben schalten die sich sonst evtl. über einen längeren Zeitraum gegenseitig immer wieder kurzzeitig an und aus, das tut den Pumpen dann bestimmt auch nicht gut.

Die Pumpen im Betrieb dann abzuwechseln halte ich auch für sinnvoll.


Gruß Axel


----------



## charlie (21 Juni 2006)

Danke euch beiden! Werde das mal mit dem Kundenbesprechen und dann wohl so umsetzten!


----------



## MSB (21 Juni 2006)

@afk
nein, es werden nicht beide Pumpen eingeschaltet, auch nicht im Einschaltmoment der Steuerung.
Zyklische Abarbeitung des Programms, Zeile für Zeile.

Die Verriegelung wurde über den Ausgang gemacht, nicht über die Rückmeldung.


----------



## afk (22 Juni 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verriegelung wurde über den Ausgang gemacht, nicht über die Rückmeldung.


In der Logikbeschreibung von Charlie ist es mit der Rückmeldung Pumpe EIN verknüpft, und eine Verknüpfung mit dem Ausgang macht in dem Fall auch nicht wirklich Sinn, wenn schon eine Rückmeldung, ob die Pumpe auch wirklich läuft, zur Verfügung steht.


Gruß Axel


----------



## MSB (22 Juni 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> In der Logikbeschreibung von Charlie ist es mit der Rückmeldung Pumpe EIN verknüpft...


Vielleicht lese ich was anderes als du aber ich lese:

//Extrem vereinfacht:

In dem Beispiel steht:
...
UN Pumpe 2 Ein
...
= Pumpe 1 Ein

...
UN Pumpe 1 Ein
...
= Pumpe 2 Ein

Ich denke nicht, das es sehr viel besser ist die Schützrückmeldung zu verwenden,
weil auch das noch lange nicht heißt das die Pumpe sich dreht.

Wenn ich das sicher wissen will muss ich einen Initiator an die Welle bauen, oder etwas in der Richtung.
Vielleicht auch ein Strommessrelais, vielleicht einen Druckschalter, Strömungswächter ...


----------



## afk (22 Juni 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht lese ich was anderes als du aber ich lese:
> 
> //Extrem vereinfacht:
> 
> ...


So ist es laut  Beispiel von Atlantik, aber im ersten Beitrag (von Charlie) steht:



			
				charlie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt folgenden Ansatz:
> Pumpe 1 läuft wenn:
> Not aus 0
> UND
> *Pumpe 2 keine EIN-Meldung sendet*


Das Programm-Beispiel von Atlantik weicht davon ab und entspricht in dem Punkt daher nicht der Aufgabenstellung.



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, das es sehr viel besser ist die Schützrückmeldung zu verwenden,
> weil auch das noch lange nicht heißt das die Pumpe sich dreht.
> 
> Wenn ich das sicher wissen will muss ich einen Initiator an die Welle bauen, oder etwas in der Richtung.
> Vielleicht auch ein Strommessrelais, vielleicht einen Druckschalter, Strömungswächter ...


Ich weiß nicht, woher das Signal "Rückmeldung EIN der Pumpe" kommt, da Charlie das nicht beschrieben hat, aber wenn jemand zwei redundante Pumpen einbaut, um die Funktion sicherzustellen, dann wird er die Funktion wohl auch über entsprechende Sensorik überwachen. 

Außerdem ist es in jedem Fall sicherer, die Rückmeldung auszuwerten, selbst wenn es "nur" eine Schützrückmeldung ist, so ein Schütz kann schließlich auch mal ausfallen, ohne die Rückmeldung merkt das die SPS dann nicht. Und wenn das passiert, wird der Anlagenbetreiber wohl schon die Meinung vertreten, daß es _*sehr viel besser*_ gewesen wäre, die Rückmeldung auszuwerten ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## MSB (22 Juni 2006)

Also ich persönlich finde das Beispiel von Atlantik gut,
und die Verriegelung der Pumpen würde ich wahrscheinlich auch über die Ausgänge machen,
Alleine schon aus den Grund weil fast jede "intelligente" Rückmeldung mehr oder weniger Zeitverzögert ist.

Das die Rückmeldung nach Zeit X überwacht wird (siehe ebenfalls Atlantik), ist mehr
eine Selbstverständlichkeit denn ein kann.

Das ganze dient sowieso nur als Basis, für einen vernünfitgen Betrieb muss das ganze sowieso noch aufgebohrt werden.

Einige Punkte wurden ja auch schon genannt, Laufzeitbegrenzung der Pumpe, evtl. eine Umschaltzeit zwischen den Pumpen (wg. Rückschlagklappen oder ähnlichen) ...

Aber danke jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das wir von unterschiedlichen Dingen gesprochen habe,
[Oberlehrer-Modus EIN]vielleicht hättest du das hinschreiben sollen, das du das "Ur-Beispiel" vom Fragesteller meinst. :sm10: [Oberlehrer-Modus Aus]

Mfg
Manuel :s1:


----------



## afk (22 Juni 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> [Oberlehrer-Modus EIN]vielleicht hättest du das hinschreiben sollen, das du das "Ur-Beispiel" vom Fragesteller meinst. :sm10: [Oberlehrer-Modus Aus]


Dazu zitiere ich mich mal selbst:



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> In der Logikbeschreibung von Charlie ist es mit der Rückmeldung Pumpe EIN verknüpft ...


Die Logikbeschreibung von Charlie ist nun mal im ersten Beitrag, im Beitrag von Atlantik ist eine Programmquelle. Ich hab von AWL zwar nicht sooo viel Ahnung, aber den Unterschied erkenne ich schon noch, den Oberlehrer gebe ich in dem Fall also mal zurück... :lol: 


Gruß Axel

PS: Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht, ich habe wohl mehr über Äpfel, und Du wohl eher über Birnen geredet...


----------



## Krombacher_Pilz (26 Juni 2006)

charlie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt folgenden Ansatz:
> Pumpe 1 läuft wenn:
> Not aus 0
> 
> ...


Hallo Charlie,
kleiner Tipp: gewöhne es Dir ganz schnell ab den Notaus als Schlißer auszuwerten. Notaus immer als Öffner nehmen, Sitchwort Drahtbruchsicherheit.

MfG
Stevie (KP)


----------



## charlie (26 Juni 2006)

Danke, aber soweit ich das sehe, habe ich nur einen Eingang an der SPS, an dem das Not-Aus Relais hängt. und wenn das anzieht, ist mein Eingang eben 1. Also entweder ist das eben so, oder ich hab einen denkfehler/stehe auf der leitung.


----------



## Werner54 (26 Juni 2006)

charlie schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, aber soweit ich das sehe, habe ich nur einen Eingang an der SPS, an dem das Not-Aus Relais hängt. und wenn das anzieht, ist mein Eingang eben 1  quote]
> 
> Hallo,
> In den allermeisten Fällen wird wohl der Öffner vom NOT-AUS-Relais bereits die Lastspannung (konventionell) unterbrechen. Damit ist der Schließer natürlich frei, um damit auch der Steuerung mitzuteilen, daß ohnehin abgeschaltet wurde und die Ansteuerung zurückgesetzt wird. Dann stimmt auch die Visualisierung wieder und zeigt "aus" und "Notaus betätigt".


----------



## charlie (26 Juni 2006)

du willst mir damit doch sagen, dass mein ansatz, den Eingang als Schließer zu verwenden, richtig ist, oder?ist noch so früh, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich deinen text da so richtig verstanden hab*g* aber dankeschön


----------



## kpeter (27 Juni 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> dann würde ich die Pumpe immer abwechselnd laufen lassen, zb. jede stunde umschalten. mein bauchgefühl sagt mir einfach das es weder gut ist eine pumpe solange ungenutz als reserve einrosten zu lassen, noch die andere ununterbrochen im grenzbereich zu fahren...


 
Hallo 

nur einen schlimmen denkfehler hast du bei deinen ansatz markus :

beide Pumpen jeweils 1 stunde laufenlassen ist schon gut gedacht aber leider haben dann beide pumpen die selbe laufzeit und sollten somit auch gleichzeitig denn geist aufgeben

wobei ich dir auch rechtgebe das du niemals eine pumpe ganz stehen lassen darfst und die andere ist im dauerlauf

*fg*


----------



## charlie (27 Juni 2006)

So, ich hadere nun schon eine Weile mit diesen blöden Pumpen.
Was ich genau realisieren will, ist nun folgendes:
Via Touchpanel kann ich, bevor ich in den Automatikmodus wechsle, folgendes einstellen:

Pumpe, mit der gestartet wird
Intervallschaltung Ja/nein?
Intervall-Zeit (im 2h Takt)

Ansich ja keine Hexerei. Nur das Programm macht schwierigkeiten. Ich hab nun ungefähr das 10Mal von anfang an begonnen.
Ich möchte, dass folgendes geschieht:
voreingestellte Pumpe fährt an
Wenn nach 2s kein EIN-Signal von der Pumpe kommt, fährt Pumpe 2 an
Wenn auch hier nach 2 Sekunden kein EIN-Signal kommt, kommt eine Fehlermeldung
Ist dann auch noch die Intervallschaltung aktiviert, sollen sich die Pumpen dann nach der vorgegebenen Zeit abwechseln. Und natürlich soll auch die Redundanz noch vorhanden sein.

So, hat jetzt jemand einen kleinen gedanklichen Schubser oder so für mich? Ich steh komplett auf dem schlauch, seh wahrscheinlich den Wald vor lauter bäumen nicht....


----------



## Markus (27 Juni 2006)

kpeter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> nur einen schlimmen denkfehler hast du bei deinen ansatz markus :
> 
> ...


 
naja das ist theoretisch sícher korrekt, aber in der praxis sind ´die lebenserwartungen doch sehr unterschiedlich. es hängt zum einen von toleranzen bei der produktion und zum anderen von den ereignissen im gebrauch ab. ein einziges sandkorn kann entscheiden welche pu´mpe früher den heldenhaften pumpentod stirbt...

@charli
was willst du jetzt hören? moment ich mach grade mal die kristallkugel an und schau mir deinen code mal an...
poste ihn doch einfach, oder häng das ganze projet hier ans topic.


----------



## kpeter (27 Juni 2006)

Hallo markus

wie gesagt leider alles schon dagewessenob du sie beide gleich laufen lässt oder nur eine ...

es gehen immer beide drauf wenn du sie brauchst :twisted:


----------



## charlie (28 Juni 2006)

@ Markus: ich denke, mir fehlt der korrekte aufbau der aufgabe. schubse ich das alles in eine funktion? oder nehme ich funktionen für Anlaufen (wen die eine nicht anläuft, sollte die 2. anlaufen), Redundanz und Intervall? Also quasi die vorgehensweise zu Beginn.


----------



## charlie (28 Juni 2006)

So, hab mal folgendes erstellt...Es fehlt lediglich noch ein abwechslungszyklus, voreingebaut ister aber schon (M32.6 und M32.7)....Könnte sich das vl mal wer ansehen, und mir sagen, ob das so ok ist, oder ob was fehlt bzw was falsch ist...?*liebschau*


----------

